# How to spot a fake TISSOT --- a second opinion on PRC200 and LeLocle.



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2986566#post2986566










https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2985440#post2985440
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2985549#post2985549
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2985517#post2985517


----------



## soulzero (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone have experience with http://www.watchshop.com/ ?
I would like to buy my PRC200 over there, it definatly looks legit to me, but i figure i'd go ahead and just ask anyway.

Regards.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)




----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)




----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

Re: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2331562


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Would You also spot faults on the dial of the Le Locle?


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

Ridiculous said:


> Would You also spot faults on the dial of the Le Locle?


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Interesting, thank You. I only thought of the paint faults on the "I"-s and "V"-s. 

I had already almost convinced myself to buy a Le Locle from China, but now I'm back to square one. It seemed, that it would be impossible to make so good replicas so cheaply. But taking into consideration that even cheap Casio-s are faked and that the Le Locle replica generally sells for $200 or so on many replica sites, it might be possible after all. 

If only somebody would have their chinese Tissot verified, it would end this dispute ...please... ;-)


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

Ridiculous said:


> Interesting, thank You. I only thought of the paint faults on the "I"-s and "V"-s.
> 
> I had already almost convinced myself to buy a Le Locle from China, but now I'm back to square one. It seemed, that it would be impossible to make so good replicas so cheaply. But taking into consideration that even cheap Casio-s are faked and that the Le Locle replica generally sells for $200 or so on many replica sites, it might be possible after all.
> 
> If only somebody would have their chinese Tissot verified, it would end this dispute ...please... ;-)


A $10 margin x a lot of sold watches, is well. A lot.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

LUW's model.


----------



## Davidkoh (Feb 12, 2009)

soulzero said:


> Anyone have experience with http://www.watchshop.com/ ?
> I would like to buy my PRC200 over there, it definatly looks legit to me, but i figure i'd go ahead and just ask anyway.
> 
> Regards.


if its the same as www.watchshopuk.com (seems to be), my girlfriend got me a V8 from that place. Tissot lists them as an authorized dealer so it should be fine. Also asked Tissot if they would honour warranty on a watch bought online from there, and their answer was yes.


----------



## soulzero (Apr 18, 2010)

Davidkoh said:


> if its the same as www.watchshopuk.com (seems to be), my girlfriend got me a V8 from that place. Tissot lists them as an authorized dealer so it should be fine. Also asked Tissot if they would honour warranty on a watch bought online from there, and their answer was yes.


Alright thanks, i suspected so but with all these fakes threads i get a little paranoid at times.

I also like the V8, but havent found a lot of pictures in contrary to the PRC200 so is it possible you could post some?

I like the PRC200 for its nice stylish looks, and i like the V8 for its beastly look. So yea.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

It's funny people expect a brand new genuine watch with a sapphire face for under $200.

Try this water drop test. http://forums.timezone.com/pdf.php?th=523164


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)




----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)




----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)




----------



## postulio (Jul 13, 2010)

phengliekai, youre awesome. thanks for all the in depth comparisons and explanations. I too think its ridiculous to expect a <$200 watch shipped from HongKong via ebay to be the real deal, but having this info here also protects us from other sites that may try to scam (for full price!!)

i just wanted to post a picture of a black face le locle so you can see the pattern there. its the same as the white. also, i have never seen a faked black face.










if pic doesnt work IM me and i will rehost it elsewhere


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

he's been banned. His replies were a bit too abrasive for some...unfortunate, because he brought some much needed knowledge to this forum


----------



## postulio (Jul 13, 2010)

jmerrey said:


> he's been banned. His replies were a bit too abrasive for some...unfortunate, because he brought some much needed knowledge to this forum


oh man that sucks.
i saw he laughed at some people for buying fakes and some dude got upset at it lol. :roll:

some people turn into turds when confronted with the fact that they bought trash or that they screwed up. :-(

oh well. at least the info is still posted here. it is invaluable.


----------



## postulio (Jul 13, 2010)

From all the research that I have done (a lot) the PR model has a different face and pattern than the original. You can see this on Tissot's website as well if you look hard enough. This is actually how the PR model looks. From all I can gather, this one is legit.



phengliekai said:


> LUW's model.


----------

